# Medir Intensidad de CA con un Microcontrolador



## carlosgp85 (May 11, 2008)

Hola a todos, últimamente me tope con el problema que debo de medir la corriente que pasa por un motor de AC, y también el voltaje en ese, el voltaje no me preocupa tanto pues tengo nociones de como obtenerlo, pero la verdad no tengo ni idea de como medir la corriente en la linea y debo de utilizar un microcontrolador. Si alguien ha solucionado esto o tiene idea de como, le agradecería que me ayudara gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Si sabes como medir tension con el micro, puedes incluir con la alimentacion del motor un transformador de intensidad, la salida de este sera una tension proporcional a la corriente consumida.

Si el motor es de gran potencia puedes "Pegar" dispositovos de efecto Hall sobre los cables de alimentacion y convertir el campo magnetico en una tension medible

Por ultimo: Existens shunt´s electronicos (Creo que hay de hasta 80A) que te dan una tension proporcional a la corriente que circula


----------



## jquinchi (May 24, 2008)

Quiza otra opción para medir corriente sea la publicada en otro foro de este mismo sitio te dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-corriente-alterna-pic-adc-5362/

Leelo es muy util y completo.


----------



## ricardo83 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, yo tengo el mismo problema que resolver pero para medir la corriente consumida por un cautin. He pensado en poner una resistencia pequeña en serie con el mismo y medir el voltaje que se cae en la misma pero la duda me surge en cuanto a como ajustar el acondicionador puesto que no conozco el rango de corriente a medir y ademas el cautin no necesariamente tiene que ser el mismo siempre.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea u otra variante mejor le agradeceria la ayuda que me pueda brindar en cuanto al tema.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Oct 25, 2008)

En el mercado del sector eléctrico hay unos transformadores de intensidad de valores suficientes para hacer lo que se desee. Usándolos garantizas, también, el aislamiento del circuito.
Vienen con nomenclatura de intensidad de transformadorrmación:
5/5 significa que cuando pasen 5 Amperios por el conductor tendras cinco en su salida
150/5 Significa que tendrás a su salida 5A cuando pasen 150 por el cunductor.
http://www.voltimum.es/catalog/prod/MEE-15554/prod-P/TRAFO-INTENSIDAD-150-5-MERLIN-GERIN.html
http://www.voltimum.es/find/page-1-.../transformadores-intensidad-merlin-gerin.html
Esto funciona con corrientes alternas. De esta forma puedes controlar, de forma muy precisa, la intensidad de cualquier elemento sin grandes complicaciones.
Esta intensidad obtenida la haces pasar por una resistencia de potencia  y obtienes una caida de tensión con la que trabajar. El valor de la resistencia es bastante bajo. Suele usarse valores que no llegan al ohmio (0,01 ohmio la última que usé)
Esta tensión la tienes que rectificar y filtrar. De esta forma tienes una tensión con la que trabajar.

Es una forma sencilla y barata de conseguir controlar (o mostrar) la intensidad en corriente alterna.
Saludos


----------



## Case (Mar 14, 2010)

Disculpa El nombre si mi pregunta es muy tonta, pero ¿sería factible rectificar la tensión con un puentes de diodos normal?.
Es decir, si la corriente de salida es de 0 a 5 amperios y la resistencia es de 0,01 ohmios la tensión máxima entre bornes de la resistencia será de 0.05 voltios, al ponerle el puente opino que se comerá toda la poca tensión que saques.
¿En que me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lo que sucede es que normalmente la medicion de CA se hace usando un circuito Aislador que proteja al Microcontrolador de sobrevoltajes y la rectificacion se hace del otro lado de ese aislador... el voltaje en ese punto normalmente va de 0 a 5V variando segun la corriente de entrada....


----------



## Case (Mar 15, 2010)

¿Alguna idea para un circuito de protección?
Gracias por la respuesta de antes!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 15, 2010)

Generalmente es un optoacoplador, algunas otras veces se usa un transformador o un acoplamiento magnetico con sensor de efecto hall...


----------



## fizztico (Feb 21, 2012)

Aquí hay un proyecto en que miden corriente y voltaje para calcular el factor de potencia. ¡Pura vida!
http://www.unne.edu.ar/unnevieja/Web/cyt/cyt2006/07-Tecnologicas/2006-T-051.pdf


----------

